# Gran Canaria stopover



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Currently staying in a rented apartment overlooking the beach in Playa del Ingles. The street outside is a cul-de-sac with loads of free parking. On Friday evening a motorhome turns up, and later another, and then another - until there are half a dozen spread around the parking area. Oh, and there was even a caravan too.

By this evening (Sunday) there is only one left. Suspect they perhaps live on the island and come down for the weekend. All the vans bar one were Spanish registered, the other was German. 

It's really not a bad spot and nobody appears to object. Public toilets a short distance and handy waste and recycling bins in the near vicinity. Rather envious we don't have our van with us.

We are at the: Dolores Apartments, Avenida Bonn 4, Playa del Ingles 35100, Spain. (Put the address in Google maps & use Streetview to verify the location)

One of the photos illustrates the parking in relation to the extensive and renowned dunes at Playa del Ingles - Maspalomas.

Oh, and as an aside, in addition to the popular nude beach here we've got a panoramic naturist terrace on the roof of the apartments 8)


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Mike!

I remember motorhomes from Puerto Rico too when I was there. But then I did not have one myself and did not pay that much attention to them.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rather expensive ferry costs to get over there!

I remember seeing a couple of MH's by a beach cafe in Fuerteventura a few years back, and there used to be someone on here who was resident on one of the islands (and used the MH there).


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

well im still here minus m/h sadly but thats another story. Parking on gran canaria for motorhomes we found to be very limited there is only one official campsite and police are keen to move u on where ever .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks peaky - my memory still functions then! Sorry to hear about the MH..


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

bognormike said:


> rather expensive ferry costs to get over there!
> 
> I remember seeing a couple of MH's by a beach cafe in Fuerteventura a few years back, and there used to be someone on here who was resident on one of the islands (and used the MH there).


Yes, unfortunately, ferry costs and travelling time are the problems.

We wanted some reasonably assured warm weather for a few days and two Ryanair tickets @ £80 each return, and £35 a night in the apartment was a bit of a no-brainer for us. And it helps that we live less than a 10-minute cab ride from the airport in the UK too.

Would still like to bring the motorhome here though - there's plenty of scenic countryside and mountains inland to explore - even if some of the roads are a bit on the hairy side....


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I've visited GC a few times in the past and seen Motorhomes parked near the GC500 between Maspalomas and Arguineguin (nearer Arguineguin). They seemed to be there weekends and Fiestas so I assume they were from Las Palmas or elsewhere in the North of the Island. It's only walking distance from where I have seen them to the sea shore.

By the way, anyone visiting the Island with transport and wishing excellent Spanish food should search out Casa Martell, El Madronal, near Santa Brigida, Gran Canaria, 641283. I'll leave you to 'Google' it.

Rod


----------

